# Easter Egger stopped laying



## bholt (Jun 23, 2013)

I have an Easter Egger hen who hasn't laid for about a week and a half. She laid four over a two week span, but has now stopped. I have one other laying hen and two pullets. The other layer has been laying usually one per day. Any ideas what could be gong on? I don't think it's her diet, because the other is laying fine. She doesn't seem to be molting either.


----------



## coon_hunter98 (Jun 25, 2013)

How old is she? If she's young she will do that lay good them stop. Stress or over crowded coop could possible be the reason! It could also be the weather if it changes alot she might lay or she might not some like it cold and others hot and the temp and elements changing will mess with her


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

Does she sit in her box? I have two broody Easter Eggers - they stopped laying and just sit there until I pull them out or another hen comes in the coop to lay. When other hens come in they will move out of the way and then sits on them until I gather them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My EE is the worst layer of my flock. I don't even look for her eggs, if I find one cool but I don't expect it . She's only a year old too, boy I'm glad I only got the one.


----------

